# Waxstock in a magazine



## cortinajim (Sep 12, 2009)

Got my old car into Retro Ford Magazine this month ,all good publicy for next year ,Has any body found it in any other magazine


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Well done jim


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Waxstock also got a page in the latest BMW Car Club magazine


----------

